# white ink sticks to teflon sheet



## jki540 (May 29, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone else experienced this problem. After I’m done printing with my DTG, I lay my shirt into the heat press and place a teflon sheet on top. The heat press is set at 335 degrees. The pressure is very light.

I dwell for 60 seconds (any longer and with higher temps and I get scorching). 

When I finish, I wait 10 seconds. Then, I pull the teflon sheet off. Whenever there’s white ink, the teflon sheet sticks to the print, and some of the ink comes off. It’s not a huge deal, but it’s kind of annoying, b/c the print will look sweet coming off the printer, then it gets less-then-perfect after heat pressing.

Here are the things I’ve tried:

Parchment paper instead of teflon (this is worst)
higher temp (causes scorching)
longer dwell (makes no difference)
pulling the teflon immediately after pressing makes it worse
I have a couple of theories that i'd like input on:
1. Does my teflon sheet need to be replaced (does this make ANY sense, or am i a moron?)
2. There's too much pre-treatment and it's causing stickiness?

Has anyone else ever had this problem? And if so, how'd you fix it?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PinkFreud (Mar 8, 2007)

If you dont want problems use the paper that is recommended for "curing" the pretreatment....This is called quilon paper or butcher paper....it is used by resteraunts to wrap sandwiches etc
...you can order quilon paper online or get it from any of the D2G distributors...
teflon works but it makes the print look shiny and I guess if overused it will stick to the white which definately is not good


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not had this problem. I can tell you what I am doing as far as curing. I put my temp at 325 and I do 60 seconds for each layer using silicone coated parchment paper and I have had no issues what so ever with this method.
hope this helps
Bobbie


----------



## jki540 (May 29, 2007)

hey guys...Thanks very much for your feedback. I've tried using parchment/butcher paper, but it still sticks. Is the parchment paper you're recommending, called: Reyold's Parchment Paper?

That's what i tried, but it didn't help. I guess i could try it again.

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## PinkFreud (Mar 8, 2007)

parchmnet paper is not butcher paper...one is treated with silicone the other quilon.....never use parchment (silicon) paper on the pretreatemnt....oh I am sorry you are asking about the final cure paper and yes that would be parchment paper...parchment paper is a specific kind of paper treated with silicon...you can get it at Walmart in the aluminum foil section...I cant imagine that reynolds parchment paper would not work...try it again


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

the butcher paper is sold at costco (big roll) real cheap in the restaurant section.


----------

